
Job creation: Bill Clinton's job ideas - ph0rque
http://www.economist.com/blogs/democracyinamerica/2011/06/job-creation
======
ams6110
The article states that the auto bailout "left Ford and GM as solid
companies."

Ford did not take bailout money. It was GM and Chrysler. And I'm not sure I'd
call either of them "solid" at this point.

------
dhugiaskmak
How about a time machine so Mr. Clinton can go back and stop himself from
signing a lot of the legislation that made this disaster possible in the first
place?

~~~
protomyth
signing of: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gramm–Leach–Bliley_Act>

repeal of: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glass-Steagall_Act>

Although, looking back, President Clinton and the Republican Congress of the
time at least had a clue about debt spending.

------
smashing
Is this a politically motivated article or what? Most if not all of the
comments of the page, not to mention the article on the page, deal with
Republican vs. Democrat issues. The subject at the top is even written as
"American politics".

~~~
pavlov
_The subject at the top is even written as "American politics"._

Chill. It's just the name of the section within The Economist in which this
article was published. They're UK-based, so they mostly write about other
stuff than American politics.

~~~
smashing
I don't think an article where Clinton, a life long Democrat, bashes
Republicans is particually useful to a site for entrepreneurs. I am obviously
in the minority of with this opinion.

